# "The Drunken Elephant", funny video and new brass library revealed!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 16, 2021)

UPDATE 21.09.14: Brass library used finally revealed! See the end of this thread 

UPDATE: Wow! 1000+ views so far! A huge thank you to all of you who listened to this piece and an _elephantesque _THANK YOU! to those who liked it and commented!
Tatiana ❤️





Gather up, sit down and listen carefully, boys and girls!
_Auntie Tati _will now tell you the story of
*The Drunken Elephant*

​
Once upon a time, in Africa, a father elephant named _*Jumbo*_ was having a picnic with his family in the forest, among marula trees. While he was watching his son _*Tom Thumb*_ playing with his ball, he felt hungry and thirsty, so he decided to eat marula fruits lying on the ground.







​He ate dozens _and dozens *and dozens*_ of deliciously sweet rotting fruits, so many in fact that he gained a lot of weight, but *he never became drunk,* as Zulu folklore would have it. So he simply went back to the icebox, got himself a beer and continued to watch his son play.

The End





​
For the "always young at heart" nerds among you:

My piece was first composed and orchestrated the traditional way, by scoring it completely, for symphonic orchestra. I then used VSL Synchon-ized Special Editions for the woodwinds, strings and most percussion instruments but all the brass section (horns, trumpet, tenor trombones, bass trombone, euphonium and tuba) was left to a different new, and still unreleased, library, the name of which will be revealed right here soon. 

For the adults around, here are some real facts, both sad:

Fact #1 _Jumbo_ was the Victorian-era P.T. Barnum's "Greatest Show on Earth" official circus elephant (3,23m tall, 11 tons, 20% larger than average), claimed to be the largest in the world (not true, but close). His name became synonymous with "extra large" anything. He died in a freak train accident (?) in Ontario, Canada, being moved around in the company of _Tom Thumb, _a small (child or dwarf) elephant. 

Fact #2 To become drunk eating rotting marula fruits (an often reported legend), an adult elephant would have to consume more than 1400 well-fermented fruits, all at once, which makes it highly improbable, as this study concludes, that you will ever see a drunk elephant sitting at the foot of a marula tree. 

Very sad, but very true.
Your Aunt Tati ❤️

P.S. But good news for all! You can see a fully alive and very happy _Jumbo,_ with a beer, watching his son _Tom Thumb_ playing, https://youtu.be/EpG9C1gv2VY (in my video) above!


----------



## Number Six (Jul 17, 2021)

Haha! I just showed it to my little nephew (he's 6) and he loved it, especially the last note! Haha!
So not VSL brass?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 17, 2021)

Number Six said:


> Haha! I just showed it to my little nephew (he's 6) and he loved it, especially the last note! Haha! So not VSL brass?


Good!! Tell him I love the fact that he loved it! ❤️ I didn't write it specifically for children, just tried to make it funny... 'till the "very end"... 

Not VSL. Something else, soon to be released. Shhhhh... It's still a secret


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 18, 2021)

UPDATE: The video is now also available on Vimeo:


----------



## gohrev (Jul 20, 2021)

This is just *precious*, Tatiana. Love the humour in your orchestration, it fits the theme very well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2021)

What a fantastic piece of music Tatiana. Loving it. I wonder if it was this same elephant that stepped on Maceo’s foot once?



Kidding aside… at this point I figure your telephone is red hot with sample developers begging you to become their house composer? This is top tier material.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 20, 2021)

gohrev said:


> This is just *precious*, Tatiana. Love the humour in your orchestration, it fits the theme very well.


Thank you so much for your nice comments! I had only two goals in mind for this one: having some fun and using a new brass library, so why not funny brass  Our work as composers is so serious sometimes.

I enjoyed your piece _Across the Gobi Desert_ a lot! It is funny in a way because these days I am working on the third and last movement of my _Shamanka_ suite dedicated to the female shamans of the Lake Baikal area in Siberia. The first movement was _Ogoy_ and the second is called _Stupa__._

As you well know, these two regions (Mongolia and Siberia) have a lot in common culturally and geographically, and your desert and my lake are just a mere 1200 km from each other...A small distance in those areas, even for a monk to walk.  Maybe he was there... I wonder...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you dear @doctoremmet for your nice comments ! Sorry for not responding to them earlier. Life happened...


doctoremmet said:


> What a fantastic piece of music Tatiana. Loving it. I wonder if it was this same elephant that stepped on Maceo’s foot once?


This Maceo piece is infectious! Once heard it mutates into an earworm for hours! 


doctoremmet said:


> Kidding aside… at this point I figure your telephone is red hot with sample developers begging you to become their house composer? This is top tier material.


My phone is ringing but not off the hook yet but thanks for asking... It is currently a nice shade of dark orange, just shy of being red  Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 24, 2021)

Wow! 500+ views so far! A huge thank you to all of you who listened to this piece and an _elephantesque _THANK YOU! to those who liked it and commented!

While you're here take a look at my other piece for my suite *Shamanka* called _*Olkhon*_. 

Tatiana ❤️


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 24, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Wow! 500+ views so far! A huge thank you to all of you who listened to this piece and an _elephantesque _THANK YOU! to those who liked it and commented!
> 
> While you're here take a look at my other piece for my suite *Shamanka* called _*Olkhon*_.
> 
> Tatiana ❤️



I accidentally viewed it 480 times.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 24, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> I accidentally viewed it 480 times.


Guy, as you know, Bob Ross said many times:

_*"There are no accidents, only happy mistakes"*_ 



​
Or was it instead?

_*"There are no mistakes, only happy accidents"*_​
Shoot, I mistakenly inverted it by accident. Sorry, my mistake...


----------



## Aldunate (Jul 29, 2021)

Very Smart!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 29, 2021)

Aldunate said:


> Very Smart!


Thanks! And soon I will be able to reveal what new brass library was used.


----------



## Aldunate (Jul 29, 2021)

Can you share the score?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 29, 2021)

Aldunate said:


> Can you share the score?


Yes, sure. It's only a draft for my own use before moving it to Cubase. I can send you a PDF formatted in the tabloid format (11x17") I use on my printer but you will be able to look at it on screen easily. Just send me a DM (envelope button at the top right of this page).


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 6, 2021)

Sounds beatiful!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 14, 2021)

Update 21.09.14 - I can finally reveal the brass library that I used in this piece 

It is the newly released Soundiron Hyperion Brass Elements and _*My Drunken Elephant *_has been selected as one of the demonstration pieces! 

They have the coolest cover ever, in the style of Hugo Gernsback's _*Amazing Stories *_and other old sci-fi magazines of the 30s-50s. Cool!  Check it out:



​
Really cool!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 14, 2021)

Among the 'several' diverse Audio Demos, all useful examples of Hyperion Brass Elements capabilities, your _salient_ 'My Drunken Elephant' creation truly shows off your composing talents !
Such a versatile, fun, example of HPE's content. Truly enjoy, and smile, with each repeat play ! 👏😊


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2021)

Great reveal @Tatiana Gordeeva - lovely demo and I am not at all surprised your excellent piece was selected! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 14, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Among the 'several' diverse Audio Demos, all useful examples of Hyperion Brass Elements capabilities, your _salient_ 'My Drunken Elephant' creation truly shows off your composing talents !
> Such a versatile, fun, example of HPE's content. Truly enjoy, and smile, with each repeat play ! 👏😊


Thank you so much! ❤️ So very kind of you to say!! I was surprised by how different in style the various demos were. I think that it speaks highly of the many composers' talent of course  and also about how versatile this new Soundiron brass library can be! Very cool indeed!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Sep 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Great reveal @Tatiana Gordeeva - lovely demo and I am not at all surprised your excellent piece was selected! ❤️


Thank you very very much my dear Doctor Emmet! ❤️


----------

